# [SOLVED] keyboard disabled: can't tab thru win98 startup boot disk



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I am writing from a compaq, winXP about a second PC I acquired 2 days ago from it's year long hiatus in a basement: a 366c e-machine, win98 OS.
Having only one keyboard I was flipping it between pc's via the usb port.
I've gotten registry error msgs. (could be from uninstalling aol). I thought I needed to update windows so I went on-line to download a 17 item list of updates. The server eventually timed out. Before reattempting that arduous process I uploaded a program from disk that would tweak the e-machine. During a prerequisite installation of vbr v6.0 I got a fatal exception msg and pretty much ignored it. Any msg screen disables the keyboard and the PS2 mouse so I'd have to re-start via on/off button. Last msg screen my pc is stuck on: 

"A device file is specific in the SYSTEM.INI file is damaged. It may be needed to run windows. You may need to run the windows set up program again. If the file is included in another software pkg you may need to reinstall the software that uses the file. 
NTKERN"

All that said, here's the problem:
I shut down the e-machine 3 times and got the same SYS.INI msg each time. I can't escape the screen because my keyboard & mouse are disabled. I attached a PS2 adapter to the keyboard's usb connector, turned the pc off then on to restart & keyboard's still rendered useless. 
I thought if I loaded the win98 startup floppy and cd that win98 would run on it's own without my tabbing to select a disk to start from unfortunately I still have to hit ENTER to let the disk operate and can't. 
The pc is now sitting on the start windows setup now OK screen 
How do I get Windows to run if I can't use the keyboard or mouse to press enter?

thanks so much for your time. Have a great day!!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello bikerchick and welcome to TSG:

Excuse for suggesting something to simple, but have you checked that the keyboard itself is functioning ok? You have said it was in the basement for a long time. Is the cord and plug in proper condition? No little pins are bent or missing? Can you switch keyboards adn see if another one works?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bikerchick4G:_
> * I attached a PS2 adapter to the keyboard's usb connector, turned the pc off then on to restart & keyboard's still rendered useless.
> *


Some machines just don't find adapters useful. But are you sure you have USB support enabled?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

keyboard is functioning - am using now on the compaq... its a compaq if that makes a difference. Although it worked fine on the e-machine in teh usb port... I am confounded. I did go out and buy a keyboard a lil bit ago cos it got tiring adding the adapter and swapping it out. Will check out the kb as you mull over another solution lol. BTW, I pulled the cables off teh cd, flop, hd to see if bios would come up - it did  yet still no KB...
be back soon CIAO


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Am I off base here, or am seeing that see has not had Windows boot yet? If not, my understanding is that USB needs windows to function.

*slinking away in case of error*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I *think* if USB support (legacy) in the bios setup is enabled, the keyboard *should* work.......I could be wrong though, don't have a USB keyboard to test, but I'm pretty sure my USB mouse will work in dos


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

usb was obviously enabled as the keyboard worked before the error msg occured. When I rec'd ANY msg screen the keyboard was rendered useless. Thus, I had to use the on/off to restart instead of selecting yes or hitting ENTER.
btw: what is teh keyboard F key to hit to enter BIOS? I repeatedly tapped F8,9,10 and nothing. New keyboard powers up alright


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Ok, I just remember being told that about Win 98


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Try DEL, F 1 or F 2.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

The e-machine was loaded with win98, system needed win update as it hadn't been used for over a year. I got reg errors and win errors... I have a virgin copy of win982e that I wanted to install: format the HD and install... having some trouble getting there though LOL woohooooooo!
thanks people


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

thank you ma'am  10-4!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello again:

If you can't enter the BIOS to check the settings try taking out the CMOS battery for a while; just a few seconds is not enough. Try half an hour. Reinsert it and the BIOS, if it got messed by something, will have reset to the default- hopefully!


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

Blessyou cap'n. Thought about that but paranoia set in - I've had blue-screen nightmares since last fall when I think I may have staticly fried a built pc installing n removing a HD fan. Will try that on both pc's. 
I will leave ya'll for a bit as I try this.
Again, thanx


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Oops! Sorry! I ran off for a shower and missed your last post. All is well now?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

clean are ya? good! later gater... see above


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

OMG! I think you were right Candy woohoooooo! New keyboard seems to be functioning. Now I shall go download a bootable 98 disk. I only have a 98 2e. Now I am getting the sys.ini damaged msg and then a win setup msg... thanks as I go traipsing about. Anyone got the link for a bootable 98 disk? thanks people


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

98 should work fine.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

hey Pyrite, I AM going to try the CMOS for the built pc... and report back later. Wouldn't it be too cool to get this PC mess working and off my floor. Reminds me of a man who once had his Harley apart in the living room and bathtub


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

But, if you must........

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

mucho gracias senorita!!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

> Reminds me of a man who once had his Harley apart in the living room and bathtub


I never had a garage: I alwys built my Harley in my livingroom. *Wonders what the fuss is all about  *


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

candy, are ya saying 98 and 98se are one in the same??? I can use the 98se on a 98 system?? <<scratches her head


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The boot disk doesn't matter, all you are trying to accomplish with it is CDROM support.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ok


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

wooohooooo... I am now in the disk - can ya please hold my hand some? which do I select: Start win from cd-rom, with cd support or without. PLEASE thanx


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

...and don't forget to partition!  BTW how big is the HDD?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

start with CD-ROM support


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

did that, am at the DOS (?) screen: A:'>_


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

BTW: how do I remove the CMOS clock? I see a clip (?) on the left side and two plastic prongs holding it in on the right... I have a tendency to break things or make matters worse... ugh! lol


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok if you are at the A:> prompt you are happy with the partitions? Have you used FDISK?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

oh, not removing cmos in the emachine - in the custom pc...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you see a happy message about finding the cdrom? Did it say diag tools loaded on d?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And the battery should come out quite easily...just like your watch battery, similar setup.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

this A\> screen is the first screen - no partition yet, as I understand partitions, I have to create one later... total dummy from here on... neophyte


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok, now I lost you. Are you working on more than one machine?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

type

fdisk and press enter.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

guess I oughtta load the 98 se cd???


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

No, first you create partitions, THEN you format them

to create partitions, type FDISK then enter


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

No forget the Windows CD until partitions are created and formatted


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you have the option to boot to the cdrom, change that in bios settings and give that a shot. This is a FULL 98SE install disk, correct?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

...do I wish to enlarge disk support (somethin about having a disk larger than 512 Mb) (thank goodness it is - but alas only 3.2GB)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes enable LBA


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

yes a virgin 98se install disk -


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

4 options:
create DOS part
set active part
delete part
display part info


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I *think* you should be able to boot with that then, if your bios gives you that option, PC will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok candy is obviously a faster typer than I am so I will back off and only post unless she screws up (which she never deos BTW  )


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

LOL woohoooo!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, no, don't go away PC.........I never run fdisk......I use a Maxtor setup floppy to get my installs done


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

sorry for the lag time but TSG pages are taking forever to load here

4 options:
create DOS part
set active part
delete part
display part info

these are the FDISK options candy. Theoretically she can only boot with the windows CD IF she has a valid active partition AND the CD is bootable. Not all are.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I will put my enthusiasm on hold till we all catch up 
thank you. I hope this helps someone else - I had such trouble finding a solution in 8 diff msg boards - subscribed to em all and ya'll are the only ones to respond


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL ok im still here. Bikerchick: choose: 4) display part info

then we can see if you have good partitions


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pyritechips:_
> *sorry for the lag time but TSG pages are taking forever to load here
> 
> *


I just got a cable modem here 

Haaaaaaapppppppppy Candy


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Candy!!! So do I remember  

BTW can I park my Harley in your livingroom?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

Part status type vol label MB sys useage
C:1 A PRI DOS 3052 FAT32 100%

total disk space is: 3052 MB


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok good. You have one partition. If you want just the one you can merely exit FDISK then format it


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

seems I oughtta have two: one for the OS and the other..... well... to crash LOL woohooooo


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

then there's the NTFS vs FAT biz I've read about...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL! Ok then, youi can have two partitions- that way if your OS crashes you dont lose all your files when you reinstall.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

No, you are on W98 so forget NTFS


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ok, will ya walk me thru the partioning? pleeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Also, if you want to follow along I am consulting my own partitioning guide for beginners HERE


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm there - thanks man!!!!! BBS


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes I will walk you through it. Just tell me exactly where you are step by step.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok if you are at my guide then look at part 1:


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

me thinks I already goofed. I entered 3: delete partition and hit escape, I'm back to A:\>\
TO THE BAT CAVE.....


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

i'm alright...
did fdisk again whew lol woohooooo


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thats ok. If you are back at A:> then just enter FDISK again


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

verifying intergrity...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok then hit # delete partition then ENTER, not esc


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

i'm asked how much to delegate for partition. how much space on the 3.2 HD do I need for win98se?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

You seem to be following the guide ok? Just post as you go along and ask any questions you have.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

you are all that man woohooooo! thanks for helping us po folk out


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

You should have most of that for Windows PLUS your programs you will install. I would give it 2GB and lave 1GB for your own personal files


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

10-4 cap'n


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

set the primary at 1052, 2000 for drive E - sound right?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

when entering partition sizes I find it easiest to use percentages rather than trying to work with large KB numbers. Make the primary partition 66%


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok you should enter 66% for the primary partition = C:
then the other 33% will be D:


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ok


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Are you preceeding ok?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

the hardest part has been to keep track of which keyboard to use to write here with 
I am at startup - this is where I insert setup cd? uh oh, I waited too long to select... insert cd and restart??


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

whats the dos command to run the cd plz


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you reboot with the boot floppy and choose w/cdrom support?

Did you see the happy cdrom message?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

have you created your partitions and formatted them? Not doubting you- just double checking


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If so, you must change to that drive letter, usually one ahead, so probably E:

by typing

E:
and hit enter

then type setup
and hit enter


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

oops, and yes, format c: would be a good idea too


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

just restarted - clicked with cd support


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

from my guide:

1) Start with CD-ROM support. You should notice RAMdrive virtual disk E: At this point your CD-ROM drive will be pushed back temporarily to F:


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

didnt see that  musta looked away


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I do see Drive E w/driver info listed above the A:\> line


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes, just make sure you have formatted C: AND D:


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

type here exactly how the line should read. I have A:\>format c and get bad command or file name msg


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

format C:


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

eeeeeeeeeep! I did, type in <<format c:>> without arrows - still bad command


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

lol where'd it go??? I typed format c:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

don't forget the 

:


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

After you created your partitions did you reboot?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

yes


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

did you make C: active?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

duh..... I dunno


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You might go to that site I posted and download another boot disk. Not sure where you got the one you are using, but the format command may not be working on it.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

its oem...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

If you are at the A: prompt FDISK again and check youir partitions


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ok, part 1 is primary, unknown system @ 35%. part 2 is ext system blank @65%. The extended DOS part contains Logical DOS drives. Do I wanna see em?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I did, its drive D, system unknown


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I skipped activating - ooops - I am there


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

my primary is smaller than D drive. I see i can only activate one - ought it be the larger or smaller drive plz.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok it should say 1 C: A PRI DOS. the A means its active, the OS needs that to ne bootable


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

C: must be primary AND active for the OS


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

do I need to swap the sizes so C is the larger?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

ok what are the sizes of C: and D: now?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

C: is 35%, D: is 65%


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Oops! You had better partition again. 35% is only 1GB on your HDD- with windows and programs you will run out of room.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

10-4 - was drawing on my compaq's partition being drive D... that's a 20gig HD though...


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

i will go thru and do it again
bbs
caio


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

ok thats cool. Just make C: 65% and D: 35% and remember to set C: active then reboot.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ext dos is D right?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

neva mind


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

yes - ok


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

after 3 attempts to activate I realize I didnt close windows before restarting hance it saved the old info - here I go again - this time with waders on...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL thats ok- i blew it 3 times before I got my first FDISK right!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ah, what do you mean you didn't close windows? 


Lol, Jim, not gonna touch that one.........Harley goes poolside


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

it says to close windows before restarting. I escaped, am back to the DOS screen... here's ta hoping that's good enough


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I C it will be - musta missed that in orientation


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

damnit man - bad command grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'm confused 

Are you trying to do this on your working computer????????????

How are you closing windows, how are you getting back to dos prompt..........


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

C:1 is the active drive, primary, 65%......


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

nope, tried--- formatC: --- format C: --- format c: ---- formatc: -- all = bad command


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I missed the part of the tutorial that said to exit fdisk and contr/alt/del. I hadn't exited fdisk so the partitions weren't saved when I recreated them. Now they are indeed created and 1 is active but still BAD COMMAND


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Candy: for some reason the w98 boot floppy prompts you to close windows before restarting, even though you there is no windows and you are in DOS! more M$ logic!

Bikerchick. I think Candy was correct earlier: you may not have the FORMAT option on the boot floppy you are using. Get another boor floppy HERE


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

k, am in it


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

When you download the new boot floppy, unzip it then double click the file with a clean floppy in the drive.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ok, had to git up & move a bit - am throwing it on disk


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok- sitting here anxiously awaiting


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ok - upon start up: search for boot record from CD...not found -- searching from floppy..ok -- NON-SYS disk or disk error -- am throwing it in my compaq to check its properties


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

well in properties for that disk I see the KB are equivalent so it all copied...


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok, did you unzip the downloaded file?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I did, saved it to my desktop, see the disk icon on the folder and sent it to floppy... saved desktop item and floppy have equivalent properties


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

no, don't send to floppy

Double click on it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You'll be prompted to insert a floppy disk.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

right - it is on disk - inserted it in e-machine and get NON SYS DISK OR DISK ERROR


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for the back up Candy girl!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok thats very strange!

Do you have Win98 on the computer you are using?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Again, you must double click on the icon on your desktop...you need to have more than one file on the boot floppy 

YW PC


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

xp on this compaq... let me re-download/unzip directly to the floppy


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

OK back, I rebooted from W2K into W98 in case I need it for reference
I was hoping you had a working W98 because you can make your own floppy from it.

No! do not unzip directly to a floppy!

When you download it unzip it to desktop. You will get a folder witnb a Win98se.exe file in it. double click the Win98se.exe file and it will prompt you to insert a floppy and click ok.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

If you install the boot floppy properly the floppy should have these files:


----------



## pincmonkey (Jun 7, 2003)

your keyboard may be usb2 and your comp usb1.0 make sure they are compatible. if you must reset your cmos, pull out your bios chip, wait about 10 minutes, and put it back in again.


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I downloaded it and unzipped it to a floppy - here's the news kids: it is the same single file, 842 kb big. Inserted it and same thing... think there's a conflict with my xp OS downloading it? Pyrite what say ye? I say screw the partition man!


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

whoa I just got a ton of messages - BRB


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

No! dont screw the partitions- they are fine. you just have to get them formatted. without formatting you wont be able to install your OS.. Earlier I said DONT unzip to the floppy. I said:

*When you download it unzip it to desktop. You will get a folder witnb a Win98se.exe file in it. double click the Win98se.exe file and it will prompt you to insert a floppy and click ok.*


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I downloaded it to desktop and unzipped it to floppy - all I am getting is the one file. Here's a pic of whats on the oem boot disk


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Bikerchick you are missing the point to *not* unzip it to the floppy!


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

alright let me try this AGAIN


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Don't unzip to floppy, please. Double click on the icon on your desktop, winzip should open....it should then put a new file on your desk top, win98se, double click THAT file and follow instructions.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you are done, there should be 24 files..........

I just did it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pincmonkey:_
> *pull out your bios chip, wait about 10 minutes, and put it back in again. *


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL candy! the boot floppy from my site has 28 files but no matter I guess. they should have named everything M$ did NTFS = "Never Twice the Friggen Same!"


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I downloaded it from your site luv 

Maybe my counting is off


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ok, I saved the zip to floppy, now winzip wants to unzip it. Do I cancel winzip? I opened A drive and its empty... <<scratching her head


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Please don't save the zip to floppy......PLEASE, save it to your desktop, we do have logic going here..........trust us


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

bikerchick: we have said a few times: "*DO NOT UNZIP TO THE FLOPPY*

Unzip to DESKTOP

Doubleclick the Win98se.exe file


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

i saved the zipfile to my desktop and unzipped it to the desktop. I clicked on the ONE file I see which tells me to insert a floppy. I end up with only ONE file on the floppy... here's a screen shot!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

The one file on your desktop: the Win98se.exe little blue floppy icon: did you double click that one?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You insert floppy then continue?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If you are using the same floppy you should get an overwrite message..........are you?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

I had a new floppy... inserted the floppy when prompted... it contains only the ONE file. Hence my wonder at seeing your screen shot Pyrite! Anyways... remember I told you I had the win98se CD and Boot Disk? Ummmmm I inserted the cd after all that non sys disk crap and guess what hunnies..... its been loading... me thinks its simply an xp compatibility issue that all the files didnt load from the zipfile. What else could it be? Pyrite, it formatted both drives  hallelujah!!!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

YAY!!!
Now, can you get the Windows loaded?


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

the boot disk finished just fine... I have to wait 30 more minutes for 98 to load so i anxiously wait to report its outcome - so far so good - guess what... the boot disk it created looks like yours 
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR HELP PEOPLE. Its been a long afternoon and I SO appreciate your hanging in here with me - - Pyrite & Candy  bless your hearts... oh, and, checks in teh mail


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

Now I'm gonna see how much trouble I can get into by putting the battery back in CMOS and see if I can get the other blue screen up n running... BBS
xox


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Good stuff bikerchick!:up: Now I'll just hang around til i know everything is cool with you> I'm just sitting here installin a 2nd HDD in my old computer and, yes you guessed it, using a boot floppy and FDISK!


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

LOL touche`... did ya like the pic on my desktop? recognize the atlantic ocean? Oh, geepers you wouldn't unless you've been to Daytona. Ever get that bike put together? Ever been here for bike week? PS: I have a thing for digitals


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So much for my prior boot to windows cd suggestion


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ahhhhhhh it happens... all this has learnt me a lot candy


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

windows is loading WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Trust me BC: if Candy is around you're sure to get it right sonner or later!  

BTW you owe us all a beer in the Tavern!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I won't mark this solved until you get windows installed....we've come a long way from the keyboard error


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ya'll ever come to bike week and I'm sure to buy ya a beer  I take off work to work the Main St Cafe for that holiday


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Like I said Candy: I'm hanging here anyway since I just solved my "NO FIXED DISK" problem!


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Aww I wish I could but I'm as far as you can get from Fla. I'm about 200 miles north of Montana.  But if you ever visit the Canadian Rockies then you can buy me one


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I musta missed that one PC


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

That's ok Candy. I'll meet you in the Tavern. Bikerchick is buying!


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

clap clap clap clap clap
I am happy to report win98 is up n runnin on the SLUG. I've gotten used to my 1.2gig compaq so that the 336 is like molasses  .
I'll be scanning a lot on it as I have 2 scanners that arent XP compatible lest I pay an upcharge to do so. 
Ya'll have a groovy evening as I leave to make food for the people I've ignored while I traipsed around the same tree for hours  
GBU
nancy aka Bikerchick4God


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another satisfied customer


----------



## bikerchick4G (Jun 23, 2003)

ya'll are a helpful and friendly bunch of peoples. My hats off to Michael J. Cermak, Jr. for creating this site!! (or so I presume...) :up: :up:


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

You're welcome Nancy!

You can also browse the non-tech threads in Random too!


----------

